# Beauty & spot light



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

2 new-ish girls that I am super excited to see what they have  
(The only pics that came out decent since I had a puppy who wanted to help lol)
First up gold country political spot light due 9/17 for 97% kids. She has always thrown beautiful kids with her last owner so hope she does the same for me







Next up commercial doe Beauty due 9/18 or 9/24 for 50% kids. She has always had trips and quads and I really hope she does NOT do the same for me lol but I frozen milk so I'm ready.







And this is sofa dudes hot spot (starchy) who they are both bred to (and blue bell she will be added soon  ) this is the only pic on my phone 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look good!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice! All of them are beauties!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! It's going to be such a looooonnnngggg wait lol but have to share my excitement 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So exciting!! I bet those babies will be gorgeous! Keep us posted!

Political Spotlight is a half sister to the special little paint doe that we lost last November. Political Justice was her name... but we called her Poli. Poli is Liberty's dam. She was 4 months pregnant with her 2nd set of kids when we lost her. I never ever ever want to lose a doe like that again. :tear::tear::tear: She gave us our best two kids her first and only kidding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember that  I actually think of her a lot and what happened and I'm still so very sorry  she was a beautiful girl!!
It was on her thread that I learned about feeding some corn will help with pt which I'm trying with these two girls since they are big girls and I can see if it makes big kids since I have some smaller does bred as well.
But I for sure will keep you posted especially when ms diamonds comes up too  (I think another single  )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That was a weird thing with Poli. She started acting a little funny on a Thursday, was down the next morning and passed away on Monday. It happened so fast but I feel like she was sick for weeks. Not sleeping all those days probably made it feel like longer.  I'm still not sure if she ever had PT or Ketosis. She definitely had polio, and the vet thought maybe pneumonia too. 

When is Diamonds due? I hope she has twins this time!! She sure should!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It probably was a few things. I remember she for the bill for more then one thing. When that pregnant doe I bought got sick when her stomach stopped working she ended up getting pt. I think just to many things going on for their immune system 
Diamond is due 10/12 so she might get bigger. Diva is going to be so sad she just got let back out with mama since she will NOT be going to the fair lol. She is the devil with her horns and just to big for Joshua. He's upset he can't show her but we will just keep working with her and try it next year  but he will show our bottle baby so he still gets the experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, it probably was.  

Cool! Hopefully she'll give you another dappled doe at least! 

That's too bad about Diva. Maybe next year.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Finally!!! I got my babies from spotlight. I'll get better ones but it's been moths without kids so have to share them all wet and gooey lol
A dapple doeling and dapple headed buck and a red headed girl. Momma did great but does try to kill me lol. I have been bit and hooked in the butt so far





































Now it's beauties turn. That one has been confusing me so we will see when she really has them. Then I have 6 more 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

SWEET! Love the dappled doeling, all are beautiful!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Way to go spotlight!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are adorable  congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys  all 3 have weak back legs....well the dapple girl can get up and shimmy but the other 2 can't even begin to get up so had to tie mama up and feed them. But they are very active and were champs getting their Bose shots. Here they are dried off. Dapple girls future owner has named her karma



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love them! Soooo pretty! Congrats Jessica!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  now I have 3 months to be strong and not try to keep any lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I wish you weren't so far away. I'm having trouble finding any boers around here that I like. :-/ 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Samantha. I still have a ways to go to get a great herd but slowly working on it. But that's how it was around here too for a long time.....seems the farther they are the better lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

They are gorgeous! How are they doing now?


----------

